# DotA über LAN?



## CptSam (20. März 2011)

*DotA über LAN?*

Hi,


ich wollte mal fragen ob es ausser Warcraft III  noch ein Spiel gibt mit dem DotA übers LAN spielen kann?
Ich frage weil der andere Rechner nicht am Netzwerk hängt und dass auch so bleibt.

bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Oggtr (20. März 2011)

*AW: DotA über LAN?*

LoL ist doch auch von DotA oder nicht ? Sorry wenn ich mich irre aber damit müsste auch was gehen


----------



## CptSam (20. März 2011)

*AW: DotA über LAN?*

LoL hat leider keinen LAN-modus


----------



## apfel (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: DotA über LAN?*



CptSam schrieb:


> Ich frage weil der andere Rechner nicht am Netzwerk hängt und dass auch so bleibt.



Dann wird dir ein LAN Modus auch nicht helfen


----------



## ParaD0x1 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: DotA über LAN?*



apfel schrieb:


> Dann wird dir ein LAN Modus auch nicht helfen


 
Weißt du was ein Switch ist?  ... oder gar ein LAN-Kabel..? 

Reden wir hier über DotA 2 oder über WC:III DotA?



Edit: Wir kramen einen Uraltthread aus, gut gemacht Mr. Apfel ..


----------



## apfel (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: DotA über LAN?*



ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Weißt du was ein Switch ist?  ... oder gar ein LAN-Kabel..?


 
Auch ein Switch oder LAN-Kabel würden den Rechner in ein Netzwerk integrieren.

Ups, hab ich nicht gesehen, sorry, stand sowieso auf Seite 1 .


----------



## ParaD0x1 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: DotA über LAN?*

Ein Netzwerk wird so oder so für einen LAN benötigt
Ein LAN-Netzwerk ist also nicht vermeitlich


----------



## master.of.war (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: DotA über LAN?*

Soweit ich weiß kann man momentan nur Wc3-DotA über das lokale Netzwerk spielen. Für DotA 2 wurde ein LAN-Modus angekündigt, wann der allerdings kommt 

Allerdings ist die Frage berechtigt wie sich die PC's überhaupt verbinden sollen wenn sie nicht mal in einem Netzwerk sind^^


----------

